# Vinyl/Flex transfers and the swimming pool



## andrew71 (Jan 25, 2007)

First of all, I'd like to say hi. I've been lurking for a while now and been putting off registering for ages.

My wife and I have a small business running in the UK dealing with various heat transfer products (such as mugs) and would like to move more towards producing T-shirts.

In typical fashion, our first potential order for shirts has come in from a swimming group who are after some polo shirts for their teachers. One of their main concerns is that the logos/text we put on the shirts are able to go into the swimming pool if necessary.

We've asked our supplier whether the vinyl/flex that they've supplied would be suitable for this purpose and they aren't sure. Does anyone know a product that would be suitable?

Obviously the material is water durable as it survives washing. I'm more concerned about the chemicals in the pool, such as chlorine, causing the adhesive to break down over time. Am I being over cautious?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey Andrew, welcome to the T-Shirt Forums!

I'm not sure about how the chemicals would react with the vinyl, hopefully Josh, or another one of our vinyl transfer experts here will have an idea.

I wouldn't think it would be much different than a washing machine with detergent, but I could be wrong  I'm a newbie to vinyl transfers as well.


----------



## Bacardibatman (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi Andrew

as far as i know things like the old spedo trunks/swimsuits had flex logos on
and should last ,but probably best to give a small test sample and see how it reacts to the chlorine

hope ive been of some help


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

I cant tell you if they will make it after several swimmings in the pool. But I can tell you that my vinyl lettering on my white test t-shirt has been washed many many times with bleach and detergent. 

So I dont see any problem if you are using a vinyl, and the item "may" end up in the pool. Should be fine.


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

If I remember correct, detergent is more harsh than most pool chemicals


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

You shouldn;t have a problem a all. Most heat transfer vinyls will outlast the garment. It takes a good direct applying of an acetone/solvent chemical to remove this type of lettering or designs.


----------



## andrew71 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys. You've boosted my confidence about the job no end.

Regards
Andrew


----------

